# Here we go again with staph infections



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

He was doing SO good. Its been 1 month since hes been on antibiotics and this is what I find on him over the last few days. Any ideas how to treat it topically I am trying to stay away from oral antibiotics if I can. Ive been using listerine and gold bond but I have Bactroban, Chlorahexadine ointment etc as well. He doesnt seem to be bothered by it. 

This is on his shoulders where his hackles would raise









This is his lower back near the top of his tail









He has one on his neck and under his arm but those two seem to be healing. He goes in tomorrow to get his thyroid re checked as its been 2 months almost since hes been on the meds. I havent dont anything different I just added Zinpro last Thursday into his diet (it has brewers yeast) and put him back on Acana Lamb from the chicken formula he was on Tuesday (as Thursday is when I noticed the first break out so I thought chicken). Part of me wants antibiotics the other part doesnt. If I do, I dont want Cephalexin or Orbax as hes been on both before which obviously has done nothing...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I would get him off the yeast. Poor boy, hope this resolves soon.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Does yogurt in his food seem to help at all?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Every time I ask about acidophilus I never get an answer so I'll stop asking.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Every time I ask about acidophilus I never get an answer so I'll stop asking.


Deb_Bayne, I replied to you the last time you asked about acidophilus. Yes he is on that plus Greek Yogurt daily. Hes been getting probiotics now for....3 months I think? It helps his gut. Hes improving I will say but hes still getting infections. I just added Colostrum into his diet yesterday. I havent given him any Zinpro today and I will stop that. 

I dont want antibiotics unless I have to so I will see about waiting until Money and if its worse/not any better I will go ahead with a 6 week coarse of antibiotics. Im erally hoping his thyroid comes back low as in hes not getting a high enough dose of the Soloxine. We shall see, Friday I will know.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for him and hoping he gets better very soon. I am sure this has been SO HARD on both of you!!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Have you tried Veticeryn on it?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> Have you tried Veticeryn on it?


Yes I have, it really helped his knee when it was healing but I havent noticed anything different on his back end but then again I havent used it as I should be


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay here is another pic a few days after using the Veterecyn and Bactroban on it. Does it look any better?

On his upper back (hackles)









Lower back


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks like it's drying up to me.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eqyss Microtek shampoo full strength every few days until clear then you can dilute it and bathe weekly. Literally saved Cody's life when he had AIHA and staph issues.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, poor guy! I hope he feels better!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Eqyss Microtek shampoo full strength every few days until clear then you can dilute it and bathe weekly. Literally saved Cody's life when he had AIHA and staph issues.


I did look into this shampoo. It was $35 to ship it into Canada 

ETA- I found a place in Ottawa, Ontario that carries it. I will order a bottle when I get paid in 2 weeks. Its this one I need right? http://www.applesaddlery.com/p-5735-eqyss-micro-tek-medicated-shampoo.aspx


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

My Akita has been fighting this too, the RX's are so expensive and we'd just get it cleared up then it would come back again.
One month ago I took away her food and treats (her fav is chicken) and put her on grain free, chicken free, potato free food.
All her sores have heeled and she acts more like herself. This food is expensive but better than RX's.
Is the food at fault? I really don't know, but I do know that's she's better now without it.
Good luck, I know how frustrating it is ♥


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> My Akita has been fighting this too, the RX's are so expensive and we'd just get it cleared up then it would come back again.
> One month ago I took away her food and treats (her fav is chicken) and put her on grain free, chicken free, potato free food.
> All her sores have heeled and she acts more like herself. This food is expensive but better than RX's.
> Is the food at fault? I really don't know, but I do know that's she's better now without it.
> Good luck, I know how frustrating it is ♥


Mine has a low thyroid. I think thats part of the problem. I am switching him from Acana Lamb/Oats to Taste of the Wild which is Lamb and its grain free but does have potatoes but I dont think thats an issue with mine.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's the horse version, but it is the same as the pet. I've used both.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> That's the horse version, but it is the same as the pet. I've used both.


Okay well when I get paid in two weeks ill order a bottle to keep on hand. For now what im doing seems to be helping.


----------

